# Curly, spalted Magnolia with Imbuia Insert



## SENC (Jul 22, 2014)

A while back, Andrew Hadden (@haddenhailers ) started making his "old school" calls - a tribute to old reelfoots but with his own artistic twist. For a while, his have been among my favorites. This call is how I imagine an HH (hadden hailers, not henry hawthorne) reelfoot would look - alas, imagination and this are all we have, as I've not yet been successful convincing Andrew to make a proper call. 

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0480_zpsc4ce6b1e.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0486_zps5eb95b27.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0474_zps47968a3f.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0481_zps972f44e8.jpg~original

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## haddenhailers (Jul 22, 2014)

Good Lord that's gorgeous Henry! That's a beaut and I continue to say sir your more of a call maker than I am. Great job on that one sir!

Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks, Andrew! Can't CA-finish like you can, but I try! Still hoping this will shame you into your first reelfoot adventure so you can show me how to do it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Jul 22, 2014)

One day Henry I'll do a reelfoot. It may be a long time but one day! Ca finish looks great too by the way!

Andrew


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice call- beautiful wood on call and stand!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 22, 2014)

Outstanding calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 22, 2014)

Beautiful calls Henry! I wish I had the knowledge or experience to make reelfoot calls! Takes a lot of talent to make them and that's surely something you have!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 23, 2014)

Beautiful for sure. For those of us (me) who don't have a clue about this stuff. What is a Reelfoot?

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 23, 2014)

Thats a real beauty Henry !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice real nice !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Jul 23, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> Beautiful for sure. For those of us (me) who don't have a clue about this stuff. What is a Reelfoot?
> 
> Neil


Neil the reelfoot is referring to a type of duck call that originated in the Reelfoot Lakes region of Tennessee. They typically have a metal reed with a large bore, and a quite a bit larger, both in diameter and length, than calls most people use today. Henry can give you a little more info.

Andrew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 23, 2014)

No more than making any other type of call - just an older and different way. You can absolutely do it! Give it a go, be happy to help.



GeauxGameCalls said:


> Beautiful calls Henry! I wish I had the knowledge or experience to make reelfoot calls! Takes a lot of talent to make them and that's surely something you have!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 23, 2014)

SENC said:


> No more than making any other type of call - just an older and different way. You can absolutely do it! Give it a go, be happy to help.


I'll get the courage one day. What size bore do you start the barrel on?


----------



## SENC (Jul 23, 2014)

Andrew got it right. It is a more traditional way of making reeded duck calls that started in the Reelfoot Lake area. Curved metal reeds with flat toneboards rather than flat mylar reeds and curved toneboards of the more prevalent Arkansas-style calls of today. No more difficult to make (maybe a bit more time consuming) than Ark-calls. Some prefer the sound, tone, and range of one over the other - but both cam be very ducky.



NeilYeag said:


> Beautiful for sure. For those of us (me) who don't have a clue about this stuff. What is a Reelfoot?
> 
> Neil

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 23, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I'll get the courage one day. What size bore do you start the barrel on?


3/4" is traditional, but there are 5/8" examples out there. In fact, on my list of to-dos is a 5/8" bore "mini-reelfoot" sized more like an Ark call.

There are some great tutorials on THO, and I'd be happy to share info on making reeds, etc.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok I'll get with you when I'm ready. I do have a 3/4" mandrel for goose calls so I should be fine. 


SENC said:


> 3/4" is traditional, but there are 5/8" examples out there. In fact, on my list of to-dos is a 5/8" bore "mini-reelfoot" sized more like an Ark call.
> 
> There are some great tutorials on THO, and I'd be happy to share info on making reeds, etc.


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 23, 2014)

Henry, that call is poetry in wood. I love the way that the lines of the call accent the wood, rather than distract from it. Absolutely perfect!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks, Brent. Andrew's design is a damn fine one!


BrentWin said:


> Henry, that call is poetry in wood. I love the way that the lines of the call accent the wood, rather than distract from it. Absolutely perfect!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

